# Desbloqueo Motorola W220



## Helterskeltter (Oct 22, 2009)

Gente, necesito q me den una mano con esto, tengo que desbloquear el codigo de seguridad "de telefono" de un motorola W220.. 
Creo q por simple programacion con el teclado del telefono no se puede, no..?  ..necesito diseñar un cable mas el soft??
A la espera de una respuesta.. mis saludos Cordiales!


----------



## plba00 (Nov 10, 2009)

socio prueba con 1234 para ver si ese es el codigo de usuario ademas  lo unico q te factaria es leerlo con la Box es decir con la Smartclip


----------

